# Is this an unusual bird?



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I meant to post this some time ago but forgot until someone asked me about the picture in my gallery.

I think I know what it is, do you?


----------



## duckman_1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Fly catcher?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

My initial thought was titmouse.

Maybe a flycatcher though. Not sure.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

If that eye ring didn't look so distinct, I'd have maybe went for it being an eastern pewee. But since it looks like it has them, I'm going with the least flycatcher, but that group can be very difficult to positively ID, esp without a size reference or song to go with it.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Ha ha ha, I thought it was an Eastern Pewee becaues of the weak eye ring. Now I am confused. I know I could never find him again either.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Splitshot said:


> I meant to post this some time ago but forgot until someone asked me about the picture in my gallery.
> 
> I think I know what it is, do you?




I vote flycatcher from the pics I found using google


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Least Flycatcher.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's another of the least flycatcher:










and one of the eastern pewee:


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

My vote stands for flycatcher


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

M1Garand said:


> If that eye ring didn't look so distinct, I'd have maybe went for it being an eastern pewee. But since it looks like it has them, I'm going with the least flycatcher, but that group can be very difficult to positively ID, esp without a size reference or song to go with it.


I agree with you... least flycatchers are very easy to identify if you know there call,.... chebek... If they are silent, it can be difficult....


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Just asking a question because I dont know anything about birds. Is that a tuft of feathers on the birds head it kinda looks like it or is it the way its holding it head? If it's a tuft of feathers I would vote for a titmouse


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Paul,

He was silent. Thanks for all the responses, it is a least flycatcher.

Reddog,

Not a tufted titmouse, but they are similar in some ways. I took this picture of a titmouse this winter.


----------

